# In the pochmann method:



## lavi (Aug 8, 2010)

i got this letters for the edges: HUAQKWOTJMA
what should i do with this letters?
what would you do if you had this letters?
thank you all


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 8, 2010)

memo them >_>


----------



## Carrot (Aug 8, 2010)

lavi said:


> i got these letters: HUAQKWOTJMA
> what would you do if you had these letters?



I would make a word of them...

Like: GO JAPAN!!


Spoiler



seriously, I don't get why you are making 2 threads about the same thing? it's just random 

but you could try memo them?


----------



## riffz (Aug 8, 2010)

lavi said:


> i got this letters for the edges: HUAQKWOTJMA
> what should i do with this letters?
> what would you do if you had this letters?
> thank you all



HU -> hue
AQ -> auk
KW -> knew
OT -> lot
JM -> jam
A

All one-syllable words that I can remember using auditory memory. More information here:

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html

Which is the second link on this page (I recommend you read both of these):

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memorizing.html


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

For HUAQKWOTJMA;
Who quacks woman tij mama?
I dunno, that's weird memo.
Maybe;
*H*ow *u*pset *a*re *q*qwref's *k*ids. *W*hat *o*bvious *t*ime *j*ack *m*ight *a*rse.
I'd prolly choose the second one. Harder to memo, but easier to recall what it was memoing for.

The second one is pretty easy to remember. Just try remembering it a few times, then in 5 minutes try recalling it. It's not hard 
Man, thanks for this, now I think I might do some more blind 

Edit: Or just memo as HU AQ KWO TJ MA. Break it up into pairs or triplets.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 9, 2010)

lavi said:


> i got this letters for the edges: HUAQKWOTJMA
> what should i do with this letters?
> what would you do if you had this letters?
> thank you all



HUA sounds like a weird laugh
QK are both annoying letters to have at the end of a scrabble game
WOT is noob for what
JMA is jam!

Haha, scrabble noob jam.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2010)

HUAQKWOTJMA:
HUAQ would be visual, maby more depends how easy the locations are.
Kill WOT Jump Ma.
It's complicated because U and Q for me occupy the same sticker.

Stop making threads.


----------



## riffz (Aug 9, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> HUA sounds like a weird laugh



LOL. Wario's laugh.

Hua hua hua!


----------



## Doughnut (Aug 11, 2010)

I kind of new to BLD solving. May I ask what those letters even mean?

HUAQ for example, what does that mean when you see it and why?


----------

